
Show HN: Personalized Autism Genetic Report - ajayk1931
http://www.generisk.org
======
ajayk1931
Would love feedback and also please sign up to obtain your report if
interested.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why should I trust you with my genetic information?

~~~
ajayk1931
The raw data after the first analysis is not retained and updates are
performed on-demand. We do not share this information with any third party or
insurance companies. Also, analysis is performed double-blind.

